# "Download Original" missing from LR Web?



## prbimages (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't see the option to download an original file from LR Web any longer ... has it been removed?

Background: If I recall correctly, when I took a photo in Raw format with my phone, LRmobile would upload the full DNG file to the Adobe servers, and this would then download to LR desktop. The full DNG file would remain online though, and the "download" button on LR Web would give the option of downloading either the original file, or a smaller JPG version. Now, only the JPG option appears.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 22, 2017)

That option to download the original is still there, so are you sure that the original definitely exists in the ecosystem? If you are, try refreshing the browser window.


----------



## prbimages (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks Jim. I saw the download option only a few days ago on the small handful of phone photos I have taken (after reading through some of the threads here and following along, in an attempt to learn more about the online ecosystem). Now, the full download option no longer exists on any of those same photos.



Jim Wilde said:


> ... are you sure that the original definitely exists in the ecosystem?



I am sure that the originals existed a few days ago. Now, how can I tell? They certainly don't _appear _to exist any more.

I guess I can test it by taking some new shots and seeing what happens. However, that won't tell me what happened to my previous photos. Is there any way that the original online originals could have been accidentally deleted?

The only thing that has changed in the meantime is that I have installed the latest versions of LR, both desktop and mobile (Android).


----------



## prbimages (Jul 22, 2017)

OK, I have now confirmed that I can take a new phone photo, have it upload, and then the "download original" option appears as expected. So that's all good. 

But, as mentioned above, I am left wondering what happened to my previously uploaded photos. Is there any way that the original photos could have been accidentally deleted?

_Additional note_: the "download JPG" option now downloads a _full-sized version_ of the image, instead of a smaller version as was previously the case. This is described (very briefly) in the "Latest News" section of the LR Web Dashboard.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 22, 2017)

prbimages said:


> Thanks Jim. I saw the download option only a few days ago on the small handful of phone photos I have taken (after reading through some of the threads here and following along, in an attempt to learn more about the online ecosystem). Now, the full download option no longer exists on any of those same photos.


It depends how you are logged in to Adobe via the browser that you're using to run LR Web.....if you've logged in using the same CC subscription Adobe ID, then you have more options/control over your synced images than if you are viewing them as either a user without an Adobe ID, or logged in using a different Adobe ID. Viewing while fully logged in you should see the option to download either the original (if it exists) or the (now full-size) Jpeg, but if you are not logged in or logged in with a different ID you do not see any option when you click on the download icon, and the Jpeg is automatically downloaded.


----------



## prbimages (Jul 23, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> It depends how you are logged in to Adobe via the browser ...



Definitely logged in at all times using my one and only Adobe ID. Same computer, same browser.

The "download original" option appears with my latest test image from yesterday, but not for any of my previously uploaded images. I can only conclude that those earlier images no longer exist, in full original form, on the Adobe servers. Why not? I am 100% confident they were there a few days ago. As far as I can see, there is no way to delete these originals from the server, whether using the web interface, the LR mobile interface, or the desktop interface (while still keeping the smaller preview image online). Am I missing something else?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 23, 2017)

All I can suggest is you open one of the images in LRmobile, Info view, and you should see the loading progression ending with "Original" if the original exists. If you do get "Original" but LRWeb still doesn't give you the "Download Original" option, then that's likely a bug that you need to report to Adobe (use the link at the top of the forum page).

The only way that you could replace a previously-uploaded original with a smart preview would be by first removing it from the special "All Synced Photographs" collection in LR Desktop (which would remove the image completely from the mobile ecosystem, but does not delete the image from LR Desktop), then re-sync it again from LR Desktop (which never uploads originals, only smart previews).


----------



## prbimages (Jul 23, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> The only way that you could replace a previously-uploaded original with a smart preview would be by first removing it from the special "All Synced Photographs" collection in LR Desktop (which would remove the image completely from the mobile ecosystem, but does not delete the image from LR Desktop), then re-sync it again from LR Desktop (which never uploads originals, only smart previews).


Thanks again Jim. Yes, that scenario would have the effect I'm seeing. I can imagine that I might have inadvertently done something like that with one photo, but not with the half dozen or so which have gone AWOL. Very curious.



Jim Wilde said:


> All I can suggest is you open one of the images in LRmobile, Info view, and you should see the loading progression ending with "Original" if the original exists.


Sorry, I don't understand this. What is "the loading progression"? I tried opening several photos in LRmobile Info view, but don't see any difference between the ones with missing originals, and the one with an original.

Anyway, if no one else is seeing this strange behaviour, we might just have to put it down to user error <sigh>.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 23, 2017)

prbimages said:


> Sorry, I don't understand this. What is "the loading progression"? I tried opening several photos in LRmobile Info view, but don't see any difference between the ones with missing originals, and the one with an original.



Attached are a few screenshots with the changing loading information, where you can see that I end up with the Original loaded. The second step (where it simply says "Smart Preview") sometimes says "Loading Original" as per the final screenshot. But the outcome is that if you have an original up there in the system, that's what you should see eventually loaded in the Info view (and of course the Edit view, but you don't get the information there).

Caveat to all this.....I'm using iOS, and while I assume the Android version works similarly I don't know for certain.


----------



## prbimages (Jul 24, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Attached are a few screenshots with the changing loading information ...


Ah, interesting. My Android phone shows nothing like that, so I guess it's different from iOS. A spinning cursor while the image is loading is the only sign of activity. And after loading, there is no indication what type of file you are looking at, i.e. no "Smart Preview" or "Original" text is shown.

As an aside, the images you have shown appear to be camera photos, not phone photos, so you must have uploaded them via either LRmobile or the web interface in order to get the originals online, correct?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 24, 2017)

prbimages said:


> As an aside, the images you have shown appear to be camera photos, not phone photos, so you must have uploaded them via either LRmobile or the web interface in order to get the originals online, correct?



Yes, the web interface.
Shame the Android version doesn't show that info, hopefully it will appear soon.


----------

